# HOÀI NIỆM: Anh sẽ mãi mãi nhớ về em



## Strongest Man (6 Tháng bảy 2019)

Chào em, Roses4c người con gái a từng nhớ nhung.
Chúng ta biết nhau trên diễn đàn này, gặp nhau vài lần, em đã làm a nhớ nhung rất nhiều. 
Ngày cuối cùng chúng ta gặp nhau lag 30/7/2017 đến nay cũng được hơn 1000 ngày rồi. A sẽ mãi nhớ về em. Không bao giờ quên được. 
Chúc em luôn hạnh phúc, Roses4c
Nếu e đọc được tus này, thì like nhé .


----------

